# Buy 1 Get 1 Free Liquids (Weekend Only)



## ElitePeptides (Jun 11, 2015)

We are offering BOGO free on ALL of our research liquids, but for the weekend ONLY!  The sale will end sunday at midnight. No code is required.

Elitepeptides.com 

Free Shipping over $50

ENJOY!!


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 12, 2015)

Sweet.  So basically the chems are like 15 bucks or less..


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 7, 2015)

Where you guys been at?! Been pretty quiet, haven't heard of any deals going on or anything....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

